# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Possível praga ?

## Tiago Alex

Olá,

tenho tido um aumento de 2 espécies no meu aquário, provavelmente devido a alimentação a mais. Uma dessas espécies são uns, ou pelo menos parecem, caracóis bastante pequenos, que começaram a nascer.

Por mais que os retire, em 15 dias volto a ter uns 25 agarrados ao vidro do aquário. Nunca os deixei crescer muito, mas tem por volta de 3mm e uma casca castanha em forma de cone que cresce com eles. Não consigo tirar foto porque é extremamente pequeno e também nunca os deixei crescer. Alguém sabe o que poderá ser ??  

Sei que assim é dificil e vou tentar deixar um crescer para ver o que é mesmo, mas tendo em conta que nascem demasiados em pouco tempo, deve ser praga certo? E nesse caso algum predador natural ?

----------


## RuiSáPinto

> Olá,
> 
> tenho tido um aumento de 2 espécies no meu aquário, provavelmente devido a alimentação a mais. Uma dessas espécies são uns, ou pelo menos parecem, caracóis bastante pequenos, que começaram a nascer.
> 
> Por mais que os retire, em 15 dias volto a ter uns 25 agarrados ao vidro do aquário. Nunca os deixei crescer muito, mas tem por volta de 3mm e uma casca castanha em forma de cone que cresce com eles. Não consigo tirar foto porque é extremamente pequeno e também nunca os deixei crescer. Alguém sabe o que poderá ser ??  
> 
> Sei que assim é dificil e vou tentar deixar um crescer para ver o que é mesmo, mas tendo em conta que nascem demasiados em pouco tempo, deve ser praga certo? E nesse caso algum predador natural ?


boas podem ser turbos e não fazem mal, mas espera por mais respostas,

cumps

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Eu normalmente deixo crescer tudo o que come algas, e não come corais  :Smile:

----------

